# Opticians. Not giving printout of your prescription in Ireland.



## BOXtheFOX (8 Oct 2017)

Why is it that I am not given a printout of my prescription when I visit an optician in Ireland? I find that they are very reluctant to part with this information.

In the U.K. these are automatically printed and given to you.


----------



## demoivre (8 Oct 2017)

They don't want you buying glasses on line ! Got mine no problem in Specsavers recently but had to ask for it. However prescriptions do not contain your pupillary distance and apparently some opticians charge for this information. You could of course measure it yourself or make a data access request under section 4 data protection act and get it that way. You might get charged a few euro for the privilege.


----------



## losttheplot (8 Oct 2017)

Tell them you need it for prescription safety glasses that will be provided by your employer.


----------



## POC (8 Oct 2017)

In my experience Specsavers provide the prescription without being asked (There are 5 glasses wearers in my family, and we've used Specsavers many many times)


----------



## amtc (9 Oct 2017)

You can request it from hse either..whether medical card or prsi...they send in your record to primary health reimbursement centre in Finglas


----------



## Laramie (9 Oct 2017)

It should be given to you automatically after your eye test. You shouldn't even have to ask. You have paid for your test, directly or indirectly through your PRSI.  It is your property not theirs.


----------



## noproblem (9 Oct 2017)

My other half has been offered a free eye test by Specsavers, she intends to get this but not glasses. Will they give her a full print out of the test for nothing?


----------



## Miakk (9 Oct 2017)

To be fair, no optician I have ever attended, in Ireland or the UK, has ever “offered” me my prescription, but I’ve never had any problems getting it once I requested it. 

Had laser surgery done a few years ago so glasses no more!


----------



## Tintagel (9 Oct 2017)

noproblem said:


> My other half has been offered a free eye test by Specsavers, she intends to get this but not glasses. Will they give her a full print out of the test for nothing?



Specsavers offer a free eye test. However they ask you to complete a PRSI form when there. They then claim the cost of the free test from Social Welfare. So it's not free.

I asked them if the Department of Social Welfare refused to pay for the test what would happen. They said that they would not charge me.


----------



## Nutso (9 Oct 2017)

Specsavers told me they are not obliged to have the pupillary distance on the prescription; they would provide the prescription no problem and they would charge 25.00 to measure the pupillary distance.  I measured my own using instructions on zennioptical.com .


----------



## tallpaul (9 Oct 2017)

In saying all this, I purchased prescription sunglasses from Vision Express earlier this year and they gave me a printout of my prescription without asking...


----------



## noproblem (9 Oct 2017)

Yes tallpaul, but you actually purchased the item that was prescribed. I'm assuming they actually carried out the examination.


----------

